# Проблемы с позвоночником, есть ли противопоказания к беременности?



## Марта29 (22 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи! Зациклилась на своей проблеме бесплодия и, к сожалению, упустила "больной" позвоночник. Мне 39 лет. Планирую очередную попытку ЭКО, но боли в пояснице, копчике, которые по задней поверхности левой ноги доходят до пятки, меня очень пугают.
Последнее МРТ июнь 2014: На серии МР томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях, поясничный лордоз сохранен, умеренный левосторонний сколиоз, люмбализация, ретроспондилолистез L4 до 5мм.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков L3/L4, L4/L5 и сигналы от них по Т2 ВИ снижены (признак дегидратации), высота остальных дисков исследуемой зоны и сигналы от них по Т2 сохранены.
Дорсальная диффузная грыжа диска L4/L5, размером 6мм, распространяющаяся на оба межпозвонковых отверстия, с воздействием на невральные корешки с обеих сторон, дуральный мешок умеренно деформирован; передние-задний размер позвоночного канала 15мм.
Дорсальная диффузная протрузия диска L5/L6, размером 3мм, распространяющаяся на оба межпозвоночных отверстия, невральные корешки не компремированы, дуральный мешок незначительно деформирован; передние-задний размер позвоночного канала 16мм.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи и протрузии дисков.
Конус спинного мозга расположен обычно на уровне L1 и разделяется на корешковые нити конского хвоста. Карман твёрдой мозговой оболочки имеет нормальную ширину.
Размеры тел позвонков обычные, по переднему контуру визуализируются краевые остеофиты, замыкательные пластины неровные, признаки незначительных дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
В теле L5 позвонка мелкие грыжи Шморля.
В дорсальных отдела тела L3 позвонка определяется округлой формы зона патологического гиперинтенсивного сигнала на Т2 и Т1 ВИ, гипоинтенсивного на STIR, гипоинтенсивного на Т1 ВИ, сетчатой структуры, размерами 6х6мм, с четкими, ровными контурами - гемангиома.
Суставные щели дугоотростчатых суставов неравномерно сужены, суставные поверхности деформированы, суставные отростки гиперплазированы с краевыми остеофитами, конгруэнтность сохранена.
Незаращение дужки L6 в парасагиттальных отделах справа.
Окружающие мягкие ткани сопоставимы с обеих сторон, не изменены.
Заключение: МР признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз). Сколиоз. Любализация. Spina bifida L6. Ретроспондилолистез L4. Грыжа диска L4/L5. Протрузия диска L5/L6
Вот такой букет, сказывается занятия фитнесом под руководством инструктора. Обращалась к врачам - ответ одного: хочешь стать инвалидом - можешь беременеть, лечение тут не поможет, в крайнем случае "припрет" - тогда операция. Второй специалист, говорит рожают и с посерьёзнее болячками, стал лечить иглоукалыванием и массажами-растираниями. Не помогло.
Посоветуйте как действовать, очень хочу стать мамой, а не инвалидом.


----------



## La murr (22 Дек 2015)

*Марта29*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Дек 2015)

Марта29 написал(а):


> Посоветуйте как действовать, очень хочу стать мамой, а не инвалидом.


Для начала надо снимочки выложить. Судя по описанию, ничего чрезвычайно страшного. Потребуется лечение у мануального терапевта (учитывая ретролистез) и, возможно, УВТ.


----------



## Марта29 (22 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Для начала надо снимочки выложить. Судя по описанию, ничего чрезвычайно страшного. Потребуется лечение у мануального терапевта (учитывая ретролистез) и, возможно, УВТ.



Спасибо, что откликнулись. От ваших слов прошла паника) Снимки обязательно выложу чуть позже, сейчас я в другом городе на лечении по бесплодию. А по приезду домой, серьезно займусь позвоночником, найти бы только у нас в Уфе врача и мануалиста - специалистов своего дела.


----------

